# PHAT style training



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have kinda sorta played around with a PHAT style split but not for more than a couple of weeks before so it doesn't really count...am now thinking of giving that kind of split a proper go for a while and was wondering what people's thoughts are on it.

Anyone got any tips for making it work or opinions on it?

For those who don't know what PHAT is - http://www.directlyfitness.com/store/p-h-a-t-training-layne-nortons-workout-system/

@simonthepieman - haven't you done something like this at some point?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Have kinda sorta played around with a PHAT style split but not for more than a couple of weeks before so it doesn't really count...am now thinking of giving that kind of split a proper go for a while and was wondering what people's thoughts are on it.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for making it work or opinions on it?
> 
> ...


Have a look at Matt Ogus' version. I prefer that arrangement.

Upper power / lower volume/ rest / push vol/ lower power / pull volume.

I did less volume than Layne suggest on power day. I preferred going heavier. Hit PRs get out and and save energy on volume days.

I did in on cycle and gained over 10kg of muscle in 14 weeks. Off cycle I would definitely ramp up the the volume slowly and dead lift sparingly as it's quite intense


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a big fan of that style training. Keeps things fresh mentally, too


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Have a look at Matt Ogus' version. I prefer that arrangement.
> 
> Upper power / lower volume/ rest / push vol/ lower power / pull volume.
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy.

Most of the people I've asked about this who have trained this way rate it, and on paper it does look good - pretty much made my mind up now I'm gonna give this a go for a few months.

I think I'd also start with less volume and increase it gradually if necessary - would rather start doing a little less than optimum and work up than too much to begin with.

Ogus' split looks pretty good, never seen a PHAT style split laid out like that but I like the idea of mixing up the volume and power sessions like that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Thanks, buddy.
> 
> Most of the people I've asked about this who have trained this way rate it, and on paper it does look good - pretty much made my mind up now I'm gonna give this a go for a few months.
> 
> ...


I can't see 2 ME sessions back 2 back being optimal so it's nicely balanced that way.

I periodised the ME lifts and rotate the lifts the volume days for variety and fun. I tracked the lifts each session so beat the previous max, but volume days were rarely 100% the same. But that will work for you or not on whether or not you like parallel lines and stack shelves with the label facing out


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I can't see 2 ME sessions back 2 back being optimal so it's nicely balanced that way.
> 
> I periodised the ME lifts and rotate the lifts the volume days for variety and fun. I tracked the lifts each session so beat the previous max, but volume days were rarely 100% the same. But that will work for you or not on whether or not you like parallel lines and stack shelves with the label facing out


Haha, boredom is my biggest enemy in training when it comes to the structure of a program - I know myself pretty well by now and if a routine has no variety or there is nothing I can be a bit ad-hoc with then I'm likely not to stick with it and will probably start putting in sub-standard effort after a while.

I do have my little rituals with things, but when it comes to training I'm definitely not OCD!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is why I love this training.

Strength progression. 2xweek frequency on main lifts. Opportunity to play around with things a little.


----------

